Ask HN: Should you choose firstname.blog or firstandlastname.blog for your blog? - kanishkdudeja
======
brudgers
[random internet advice]

Buy them both if they are avialble. Link the DNS entries. Get on to the
business at the core of blogging: writing...maybe about what you did or not.
The important thing is writing.

Good luck.

------
lukevdp
Shorter is better

~~~
Piskvorrr
And 99% likely to be taken.

